# SMART for Tivo



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, this time I HAVE searched the forum for info, but most of it is way over my head.

Is there a SIMPLE explanation anywhere here on how to install the SMART software for disk checking (and I've been to sourceforge and that is FAR too Linux oriented for me  )

Thanks


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe that an early version of smartctl is on all UK TiVos in /bin

If you install TiVoweb and dailymail and schedule dailymail to run using cron,
then it will check your disks SMART status daily.

PS. SMART does not always give you warning before a disk fails, but it is worth using.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

See this thread:
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=108337

The user subuni compiled version 5.1-9 for Tivo.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

The link in that thread seems to be dead. There's another thread with smartctl attached here though. Seems to work ok on my TiVo.

Edit: some of the values look a little odd - the Power_On_Hours value has gone up by 31 hours in the last 20 minutes!


----------

